# Went to Johnsons...



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

...and caught 2 whiting and a nice slot red that measured in at 22 1/2 inches and weighed 7 pounds. It was very rough and made for tough fishing as there was seaweed coming in, my line would drift in sometimes, and was to rough to try and get fleas. I had one other bite that was probably a pomp because it gave that long pull. I caught everything on shrimp on my rigs that I hand tie.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

All the reds we caught were too big.. Nice catch I want one to eat


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pic & report there Shake N' Bake.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

Same here man


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

great to see somebody caught some fish there:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

The water bottle for reference was a good idea. Nice catch... Both flavors there are great table fare ..................................


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Never mind , I didn't realize how old this was.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Good eats! Congratulations.


----------

